

Microsoft May Invest $1-$3 Billion in Dell Buyout - SandB0x
http://www.cnbc.com/id/100397621

======
crjHome
We do not need another Apple! I really don't want Microsoft to pair software
and hardware production. Its the one thing Microsoft have that's good is there
operating systems run on a variety of manufacturers products.
<http://www.conrjac.me/microsoft-buying-dell/>

------
ahi
I don't understand what Dell has that Microsoft would want. Is Dell even
capable of doing its own engineering? This seems to give Windows OEMs a giant
signal that they need to jump ship, but doesn't give Microsoft the hardware
capabilities to replace them and go vertical.

